#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Визит Учителей Линии Рипа в Россию Гьетрул Джигме Ринпоче с 14 по 21 ноября. Дюнгсе Лунтрул Ринпоче с 16 ноября по 3 декабря

## Zosia

Дорогие друзья, мы рады сообщить, что программа визита Учителей Линии Рипа в Россию в этом году продолжается. С 14 по 21 ноября 2019 г. для всех желающих в Москве пройдут Учения Гьетрула Джигме Ринпоче. С 16 ноября по 3 декабря 2019 г. Дюнгсе Лунтрул Ринпоче дарует Учения в Санкт-Петербурге и в Москве.

_«Жизнь, которая у нас есть – это священная жизнь. Мы – священное существо, потому что у нас есть священное сердце. Это священное сердце – сердце добра, сердце основополагающей доброты. Дорожить этим – значит позволить нам приветствовать, праздновать саму жизнь, быть открытыми для жизни, не бояться взаимодействовать с жизнью и сделать ее по-настоящему наполненной смыслом и сострадательной даже в этом очень запутанном и темном мире»._ 
Гьетрул Джигме Ринпоче



*Расписание Учений Гьетрула Джигме Ринпоче в Москве*
14 ноября, 19:30 - 21:00 - открытая лекция (тема уточняется), место проведения: Москва, метро Тульская, Центр Ом, Павловская 18
15 - 17 ноября - практика медитации (уточняется), место проведения: Центр Рипа
19 ноября, 19:30-21:00 - Благословение Будды Медицины. Впервые в России. Место проведения: Центр Рипа
20 - 21 ноября, 19:30 - 21:00 - Путь и Сердце Воина. Подлинное Учение о жизни просветленного воина Царя Гесара из Линга. Дарует Гьетрул Джигме Ринпоче. Место проведения: Центр Рипа
ПОДРОБНОСТИ НА САЙТЕ http://www.ripa-center.ru


*Расписание Учений Дюнгсе Лунтрула Ринпоче в Санкт-Петербурге*



16 ноября
11:00 - 13:00 - 1я сессия Учения Дордже Дролло
13:00 - 14:30 - перерыв
14:30 - 16:30 - 2я сессия Учения Дордже Дролло
17 ноября
11:00 - 13:00 - Ванг (Посвящение) Дордже Дролло
13:00 - 14:30 - перерыв
14:30 - 16:30 - коллективная практика Дордже Дролло
Место проведения: Санкт-Петербург, м. Владимирская, ул. Достоевского 19/21 Н, конференц центр "Игры разума", зал dionysus
ПОДРОБНОСТИ И РЕГИСТРАЦИЯ: https://forms.gle/7Jmm9bY6JkG8ifC66

*Расписание Учений Дюнгсе Лунтрула Ринпоче в Москве*



23 ноября - Учения Дордже Дролло, Москва, Центр Рипа, Аптекарский 9
24 ноября - Ванг (Посвящение) Дордже Дролло, Москва, Центр Рипа, Аптекарский 9
27 ноября - Учение Авалокитешвара, Москва, Центр Рипа, Аптекарский 9
28 ноября - 3 декабря - Практика Нюнгне под руководством Дюнгсе Лунтрула Ринпоче, Подмосковье (место уточняется) (регистрация откроется позже)

Контакты:
По вопросам Учений Дюнгсе Лунтрула Ринпоче в Москве
Ольга Каримова +7 (925) 320-60-72
Центр Рипа +7(499) 653-74-40
ПОДРОБНОСТИ НА САЙТЕ http://www.ripa-center.ru


По вопросам Учений Дюнгсе Лунтрула Ринпоче в Санкт-Петербурге
Алексей +7 (911) 787-90-30
Яна +7 (921) 946-32-17

Ждем Вас на Учениях!
Команда Рипа Россия

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.10.2019)

----------

